# TT-RS: 275/35R19...will they fit?



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

Perhaps my search skills are limited, but I cannot find a clear answer and wondering if this size will fit. It's only 15mm larger in diameter. Wheels would be Neuspeed RSe10, 19x9 et45:










Am I smoking crack? Car is on OEM suspension, with aspirations for MSS 


Daily: 2013 A4 allroad prestige/sport - glacier white/black - modified to be a "wide-body s-line A4 Avant" #audiavantprojectusa 

Track: 2013 TT-RS - Suzuka/Black - Tech/Alu-optics/SportExhst


----------



## MSS Automotive (Mar 20, 2013)

A *35* profile is a risk...the guys who went 275 got success with a 30 profile tire and from memory ET45 (_wheel design is always a factor here offcourse_) was tight however it fitted...some had a 3mm spacer to increase clearance to suspension components.

Try calcs with 275/30 and it will be shorter overall and likely closer to OEM speedo rating.


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> A *35* profile is a risk...the guys who went 275 got success with a 30 profile tire and from memory ET45 (_wheel design is always a factor here offcourse_) was tight however it fitted...some had a 3mm spacer to increase clearance to suspension components.
> 
> Try calcs with 275/30 and it will be shorter overall and likely closer to OEM speedo rating.


Thanks William! Post wheel/tire mods, MSS is my next investment! 

Going 275/30 or 35 both result in about 2% speedo difference (+/- respectively).

Et45 offset should avoid spring perch clearance issues, and since I'll be doing Micheline tyres, sidewall verticle-ness should not be too extreme (they're really rounded).

I am more concerned with outer wheel well running, and that damn rear bumper screw mount!

Has anyone here done 275/3519???? 


Daily: 2013 A4 allroad prestige/sport - glacier white/black - modified to be a "wide-body s-line A4 Avant" #audiavantprojectusa 

Track: 2013 TT-RS - Suzuka/Black - Tech/Alu-optics/SportExhst


----------



## MSS Automotive (Mar 20, 2013)

Nps...ahh that rear bumper screw mount, filed mine down back in 2010 and now issues to date...I know a number of the UK guys did the same...the misconception was the body panel will come off however it does not seem to hold that in place...check to form a view.

tire choice wise I will strongly recommend a 30 profile on 275 section...mainly because you get to reduce overall height...which gives more clearance as the suspension travels...the 35 profile is rubbing you 14mm overall height...so - 7mm really. I suspect a 30 profile will give you a few mm back of height clearance which is always good as the rear on these cars are pretty tight. Certainly no room to swing a cat - apologise to cat lovers but it is just a _'saying...' _


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

William,

Thanks for the info! Now that I have my Fully adjustable MSS sport kit coming, I'm antsy for tyres! 

What if I change the scenario up a bit: a few options I ask of your (and the forums) expertise on:

1) Instead of 275/35 with an ET45 wheel, what about them on oem ET52?

2) how about 285/30's in an oem ET52 wheel?

3) how about 285/30 on ET45 wheel? 285/30 is actually slightly smaller in overall diameter than oem 255/35.

Taking all 19's here....





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MSS Automotive (Mar 20, 2013)

TroySico said:


> William,
> 
> Thanks for the info! Now that I have my Fully adjustable MSS sport kit coming, I'm antsy for tyres!
> 
> ...


NPs...;

275 on OEM of ET52 is a go - I had 275 admittedly on 18s not 19s - and that fitted no issues...275 has been done by people here and on UK forums for a while now with no issues. To kill tramline just go ZERO TOE on the front or you can go slightly TOE OUT.

2 & 3) Yes on the overall lower diameter however I will not chance 285...you risk contact on suspension parts or fender...especially on the rears...it is tight even on a good day with the stock 19s and 255.

From what I recall a +2 on tire size is often safe to go - thus *255 *> _265 _> *275*. +3 is bordering on the risky side with contacts at high speed loads; full steering lock; full load occupancy...

Also not all tires are the same size...I tried Dunlop Sport Maxx Race and though 255/35/19, they were physically 25mm taller than same tire size by Michelin - specifically Michelin Pilot Super Sport.

End results was I got rubbing during high speed cornering and so I had to raise the ride height to fix that issue...


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

There are enough TT RS cars out there that run a 275/30R19" tires on the OEM Rotor 5 wheel without any issues.


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

Thanks for the feedback everyone.... I'm close to biting the bullet on a wheel/tire set up. Likely to go down to 18s. Stock Toyos are almost done...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

Troy- If you run a 275 tire, I recommend a 9.5" wheel. This will support the tires better esp on track. Also, 275/30/19 or 275/35/18 are better options for ideal clearance and shave off the rear tab. Black BeauTTy successfully runs MSS kit with 275/35/18 on 9.5" rims with 53 offset. Below is the thread with all the gory details.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...h-Mich-PSS-275-35&highlight=Black+BeauTTy+275


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey Troy, 275/35-19 on a 19x9 +45 should not be a problem at all with inner or outer clearance. You may have to file a triangle off the rear bumper if you lower on MSS or add a little more negative camber when lowered.

I am going with 275/30-19 on a 19x9.5 +50 which is about the same outer clearance but 6mm less inner, but should be fine, especially as there are those running 9.5" wide with +53mm like Black BeauTTy.


----------



## TT KING (May 11, 2015)

I think it should fit but I would try a 19x9.5 wheel instead of 19x9. I'm also planning on running 275/35 19 all around and I'm very interested in seeing the actual results. Also ET45 should be perfect and eliminate any inner fender scrub in the front for hard left and right turns.

By the way Michelin Pilot Super Sport is a great all around performance tire. Please let us know about the actual results.


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

275 35 19 rubs like crazy. Been there done that on stock rotor wheels had to run -1.9 camber in the rear with very little toe.


----------



## TT KING (May 11, 2015)

GMPCompetitionTT said:


> 275 35 19 rubs like crazy. Been there done that on stock rotor wheels had to run -1.9 camber in the rear with very little toe.


When you say 275/35 19 rubs like crazy, do you mean it rubs the inner fender due to not having enough offset on the wheel, or does it rub underneath the fender due to overall diameter for example when the car squats?

If its rubbing due to the ET52 offset of the stock wheel, that could be taken care of with spacers. If its rubbing due to overall diameter, then that's more work but still could be done.

For people driving on rough road conditions like me, 30 profile is very low and firm and could create problems.


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Overall diameter is one and the other is tire rubs outer fender liner on full compression with stock suspension and aggressive alignment. I run 275 35 19s in the winter and they rub slightly and those tires don't even sit as wide as the super sports which I had. 52 offset might be the only way to get away with it. They don't rub on the inside at all.


----------



## dubbinitmk6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Can we get a collection of tire make and models in 275/35/19 that do fit and do not fit? It would be nice to see all the variables here.


----------



## TT KING (May 11, 2015)

GMPCompetitionTT said:


> Overall diameter is one and the other is tire rubs outer fender liner on full compression with stock suspension and aggressive alignment. I run 275 35 19s in the winter and they rub slightly and those tires don't even sit as wide as the super sports which I had. 52 offset might be the only way to get away with it. They don't rub on the inside at all.


I'm thinking of running 275/35 19 Michelin Pilot Super Sports all around with 19x9.5 wheels with 45 offset. Will it rub in this setup? Can the fender liners be adjusted or rolled to prevent any possible rubbing of 275/35 19's?


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

Bump!!!


Daily: 2013 A4 allroad prestige/sport - glacier white/black - modified to be a "wide-body s-line A4 Avant" #audiavantprojectusa 

Track: 2013 TT-RS - Suzuka/Black - Tech/Alu-optics/SportExhst


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

45 to 52 on 275 35 19s confirmed. -1.3 camber on 52 et and -1.8 camber on 45et

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------

